# All Xfire Users Here



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

I recently joined Xfire and could find only few members like-KPower Mania, Sam9s,Ei8t and few more. 
So this thread would be for all XFire users to sum and other XFire related Queries.
By the way my XFire details:-
Username=bassam904
Nickname=BomberMan

For Begainners here is a intro about XFire


> Xfire (pronounced X fire) is a freeware instant messaging service targeted at gamers, that also serves as a game server browser and has various other features. It is currently available for Microsoft Windows. Xfire was originally developed by Ultimate Arena based in Menlo Park, California, Yahoo! filed a lawsuit against Xfire, Inc. on January 28, 2005, claiming Xfire has infringed Yahoo!'s U.S. Patent No. 6,699,125, for a "Game server for use in connection with a messenger server". Xfire, Inc. filed a countersuit against Yahoo! on March 10, 2005. The countersuit was eventually disqualified by the judge. There has been a settlement between the companies as of January 31, 2006.


Source


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 9, 2008)

u say we can play online in the X fire ???? ,, i dunno much about it can u tell me ???


----------



## sam9s (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ Xfire is a an online MP game utility, with has features like live text/vioce chat while gaming, taking screen shots and video ect. There must be more but these are the one I know currently. Visit the xfire sire do some clicking and you get the idea whats is it all about.......

My ID : sam9s
Nick : sam9s


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

Just download Xfire and regster and then login.....
here u can play games online, it keeps a complete record of games u played, time for which game is played, u can also chat with fellow gamers , it also connects users to game servers all over the world...
and dont forget to add friends like me in ur profile


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

ID :- paranj
nick :- Keeps changing, right now its Psychosocial


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 9, 2008)

id -> d3athviru5  ...


----------



## REY619 (Nov 9, 2008)

ID - *Booyaaka*
Nick - *-=[::BoOYaKa::]=-*
-------------
I will add all who post their nicks here...


----------



## sam9s (Nov 9, 2008)

why does this xfire keep disconnecting, is anybody else facing the same problem...... just disconnects by itself........irritating man....


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine:

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/arijit2404.png


----------



## REY619 (Nov 9, 2008)

sam9s said:


> why does this xfire keep disconnecting, is anybody else facing the same problem...... just disconnects by itself........irritating man....


working fine for me...


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 9, 2008)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/davidboon.png


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like a good number of people use Xfire
By the way People post your XFire Profile Tags like Arijit and Davieboon...
Will post mine as soon as i get somethin on it...LOLZ


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 9, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/25951_e47zu/888.png


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm here
*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/bumpyshah.png


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 9, 2008)

will piracy cd games also can play

how much broadband speed is needed for playing multi player games


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup pi***ed games do work with any problem.
And you must have atleast 256 kbps connection to play online.
P.S- WOULD APPRECIATE IF YOU DON'T TALK ABOUT PIRACY.


----------



## toofan (Nov 9, 2008)

my id toofannainital. add me in.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/os/type/0/paranj.png

my game stats are yet not high bcoz I just joined XFire 2 months back .


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

^^
lolz you call that not high man....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine:-
--------
Username:- *krazzywarrior*
Password:- ****** (chor) lol


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 9, 2008)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/creepyghost.png
I got lotsa games installed but play only AA. Don't use Xfire much since currently I got only one Friend:SampleFriend.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 9, 2008)

I am pretty sure something is wrong ,,,,everything is fine , its just the xfire that keeps on disconnecting...... no idea what could be the reason.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/amrawtanshx.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^o_0

[offtopic] Forum is not very active today... err... I mean it was not active yesterday lolz. [\offtopic].


----------



## REY619 (Nov 10, 2008)

I added all who posted here..  Accept please..
And heres my Tag..
*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/wow/type/0/BooYaaka.png


----------



## toofan (Nov 10, 2008)

why its so complicated bayooka. It could be simple.


----------



## REY619 (Nov 10, 2008)

not bayooka.. BoOYaKa..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone use the blog feature? What is the use of it anyway?


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 10, 2008)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/theconqueror001.png


----------



## skippednote (Nov 11, 2008)

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/bassam904.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2008)

Abtom


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2008)

I joined Xfire just last week.My xFire ID is *Harvik780*


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

People do mention which clan and which server your playin so that other forum members can also join in.


----------



## omegagamer (Nov 13, 2008)

I joined xfire recently my id is Darkace69
                                  nickname is Darkace


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 13, 2008)

I am no more on Xfire


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I am no more on Xfire


kicked????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 13, 2008)

^^
No,I didn't like it.


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2008)

Okkkkkkey.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2008)

All the user are welcome.


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2008)

why don't we all decide to play a certain game at certain time at a certain server. wht abt Urban terror 4-1


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2008)

^
This thread is to make people on Xfire fix match's and know each other.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 13, 2008)

id: perfectinst
nickname: dont remember must be same i think

Well no use for me 
i hav all pirates games only


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2008)

Try Urban Terror 4.1 its the best free multiplayer game.


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Try Urban Terror 4.1 its the best free multiplayer game.



I am seriously addicted to it. It sucks my 35-50 mb per day. I am limited to 1gb download+Upload.

for p........ games use hamatchi and call me up for a lan game for any of the below. 
COD2, COD1, Urbon Terror4.1, Counter Stirke Source.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 14, 2008)

ya will try urban terror and contact u 
i m good at cod1 but will hav to install

will contact u soon toofan
Start Practising. ;

but i need help with hamachi setup

i googled it and there is lots of confusion
i hope someone can help me with setting it up

plz giv the link from where i can dload it and setup


----------



## sam9s (Nov 14, 2008)

People Why cant we try COD 5.....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 14, 2008)

^^
We are trying it.
Do join us.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 14, 2008)

it seems that playing COD MP is not in my destiny.....


----------



## toofan (Nov 14, 2008)

*hamachi.en.softonic.com/download#pathbar

just download it from here. and install it. after installation on the first start it will give a short tutorial of how to use it. thats all you need.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

sam9s said:


> it seems that playing COD MP is not in my destiny.....



u play nice .


----------



## toofan (Nov 14, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> u play nice .


hey k_maniac you changed you ID how. this one is better a.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 14, 2008)

To change your id you have to pm the administrator. Raaboo, digitadmin, cyberjunkie and fatbeing are the admin's.

^
To change your username you have to pm the administrator. Raaboo, digitadmin, cyberjunkie and fatbeing are the admin's.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 14, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> u play nice .


 
yea right make fun.... MP is somethig I havent tried much..firstly
then now that I did try (with so much of hassles n castels),  this F*ckin high ping comes to ruin things...... I keep on shooting n nothing happenes.... grrrr


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 14, 2008)

I give up. I tried 4 of my best user ID's & each & every friggin one of them seems to be taken away. WTF! 

To hell with this application.


----------



## toofan (Nov 14, 2008)

use some signs as suffix and prefix with you id. problem solved.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 15, 2008)

toofan thanks for the link
i hope u r practising 
btw which one to dload there r 3 options in that link
i m dloading the 1st one >> the free one

will get back here wen everythnig is ready

ok i m done with the setup of hamachi
i went through the tutorial and understood many things

so i m waiting to compete with toofan


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 15, 2008)

@Ethan_Hunt: No need to give up, dude! Try something reeeeally truly ingenious. You won't even need to use numbers or symbols! Look at my id: creepyghost . (<---That period is not included).

@All: Anyone who plays America's Army here? Also, can anyone request Urban Terror on next month's digit DVD?(I'd do it myself but I've got no luck, they won't listen to me!)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I give up. I tried 4 of my best user ID's & each & every friggin one of them seems to be taken away. WTF!
> 
> To hell with this application.



New username looks cool .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 15, 2008)

^^
MI copy


----------



## toofan (Nov 15, 2008)

@dinesh : common baby lets have few rounds.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 15, 2008)

ya i m online now
ready too


----------



## sam9s (Nov 15, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I give up. I tried 4 of my best user ID's & each & every friggin one of them seems to be taken away. WTF!
> 
> To hell with this application.



No earlier one was faaarrrr better and, people actually start relating one with his/her user name so it should not be changed.......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2008)

I always wanted to have this name & stay true to my avatar's origin. Hence the shift to this username. 

Afterall a secret agent needs a good alias.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 15, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I give up. I tried 4 of my best user ID's & each & every friggin one of them seems to be taken away. WTF!
> 
> To hell with this application.



R u on xfire with this ID????


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I always wanted to have this name & stay true to my avatar's origin. Hence the shift to this username.
> 
> Afterall a secret agent needs a good alias.



The previous one is a common name  in this forum but the new one will take some time to get used and associate this name to the person behind it.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 16, 2008)

^
Right. I thought someone had copied his avatar.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm always there, catch me as BumpyShah(do get urself a net before even tryin' to catch me )


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2008)

sam9s said:


> R u on xfire with this ID????


Unfortunately some prick out there has already got it. 

I'll try one more time else this is history. 

@bassam: May be I should copyright my avatar? 

UPDATE: Finally got myself registered. For those interested the ID is:

User ID: agenthunt007
Nick Name: Ethan Hunt

Let the games begin.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 16, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Unfortunately some prick out there has already got it.
> 
> I'll try one more time else this is history.
> 
> ...



Allwy added you, accept the invitation.... install COD 5, we all have few really good sessions every night on COD 5


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I'm in process of gettin' COD5 again. C U guys there soon


----------



## baccilus (Nov 22, 2008)

ID: baccilus
Nick: baccilus


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well I'm in process of gettin' COD5 again. C U guys there soon


You naughty


----------



## baccilus (Nov 23, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> @All: Anyone who plays America's Army here? Also, can anyone request Urban Terror on next month's digit DVD?(I'd do it myself but I've got no luck, they won't listen to me!)


I used to play America's Army earlier. But I got such bad ping that I had to leave. Now I am seriously into *Insurgency: Modern Infantry Combat*. It has the same level of realism but is a lot more fun. Biggest difference is that you re spawn in Insurgency. In insurgency it's important to use some effective tactic as a team. For example, we have the support staff which is supposed to watch a street or a corner while the other players move in. There are grenadiers( 2 per team), or frontline soldiers, etc.. There are only fixed number of classes open. So every one can't be a sniper or support staff, etc..

BTW, I have sent my friend request everyone who has posted his ID here. Please accept the invitation.


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

When ever i used americas army my spybot started showing some registry entrys. So i uninstalled it.

Let see this  game but I can't download this at this time. My 4gb limit of office connection is upto its end.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 24, 2008)

By the Way, I am wondering why we use xfire in the first place. Especially for games on steam we already have most of the services of Xfire.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 24, 2008)

are you a steam user and bought games from it? 
if yes, can you tell me what are the extra charges (other than game prices) I need to incurr if I buy using credit card.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 24, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> When ever i used americas army my spybot started showing some registry entrys. So i uninstalled it.
> 
> Let see this  game but I can't download this at this time. My 4gb limit of office connection is upto its end.



You'll need to disable Spybot or add the game to the exceptions list if you want to play it. Try to get v2.8.3 or higher or you won't get many servers! Also, an advice: Don't try the Deploy Client. It's buggy! Otherwise you'll be stuck with 99% of the download done! By the way, Happy hunting in AA, and stay away from hackers and noob-bullies in the game!



baccilus said:


> I used to play America's Army earlier. But I got such bad ping that I had to leave. Now I am seriously into *Insurgency: Modern Infantry Combat*. It has the same level of realism but is a lot more fun. Biggest difference is that you re spawn in Insurgency. In insurgency it's important to use some effective tactic as a team. For example, we have the support staff which is supposed to watch a street or a corner while the other players move in. There are grenadiers( 2 per team), or frontline soldiers, etc.. There are only fixed number of classes open. So every one can't be a sniper or support staff, etc..



Respawn? Who needs that? It's much better to keep cursing those who are still alive along with your dead pals while continuously requesting the admins for mosin-nagant sniper(known to us AA veterans as MOS) and the RPG-9s.
However, Insurgency is a steam game. So it isn't freeeare, is it? That's why I can't try it!

Anyway, what was your average ping? I get around 300ms and still face no lag! Ping doesn't affect gameplay much unless its 400+shock.

Oh, and XFire is used solely to play ALONG WITH your friends. Just a tool to help people know which servers they're on, etc.



baccilus said:


> BTW, I have sent my friend request everyone who has posted his ID here. Please accept the invitation.


Accepted!


----------



## baccilus (Nov 24, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Respawn? Who needs that? It's much better to keep cursing those who are still alive along with your dead pals while continuously requesting the admins for mosin-nagant sniper(known to us AA veterans as MOS) and the RPG-9s.
> However, Insurgency is a steam game. So it isn't freeeare, is it? That's why I can't try it!
> 
> Anyway, what was your average ping? I get around 300ms and still face no lag! Ping doesn't affect gameplay much unless its 400+shock.
> ...


Thanks^^. I used to get around 300 ping too. But the game used too feel exactly like *Insurgency* too. But at that time it was too frustrating for me. In both the games your strategy needs to be rock solid. Both needed team work. *Insurgency* is different from it in the sense that although it yearns to be a realistic game, it is not ashamed of departing a little away from hard core realism for the sake of fun. But it will definitely feel more realistic than CS.
BTW, I can't tell you how many times I have downloaded America's Army remembering the great time I had playing it but then got frustrated because of the ping issue and dropped the whole idea and deleted the game for space


----------

